# Symptoms of respiratory infection



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Suki was making a retching sound ALL night. She's eating well, not vomiting, no GI issues, yet she couldn't get comfortable at all during the night making this sound.
I've never experienced anything like this before, so wondering what a respiratory infection looks like and wondering if this is something that can not wait until my vet is open tomorrow.
I'd like to add, now that she is up and about, ate breakfast fine, she is no longer hacking like she was.
What do you all think?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I took Sissy to the vet several times because she was so noisy! Sometimes snoring, other times it sounds like breathing problems. He couldn't find anything. Sent her x-rays to be read by a radiologist and he said she has an extra layer of skin on her trachea. She never seems distressed so I have decided to just except this, at least for now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It could be so many different things - from nothing like pollen or dust, something that could be chronic trachea, to something serious - heart issues. i think i would watch her today and make an appointment for the morning - given she is doing better. But if she starts to show issues again take her to the ER. Your vet would have more background info that could help with a dx.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Robby does this on occasion and has for years, although it's never been a night long event. The vet told me he has a narrow trachea like many small dogs do and not to worry about it. It certainly hasn't affected his longevity, that's for sure.
If he's O.K. for now, a trip to your regular vet is a good idea. Could be many causes for that and all dogs are different.
They did advise me to give him 1/2 a Zyrtec, 5mgs, everyday for allergies and since I started that, it rarely happens. So allergies could play a role too. It's not sedating like other antihistamines.
It's pretty expensive since its newer but you can get generic Cetirizine. I buy 90 tabs at Walmart which lasts six months since he only needs 1/2 a tab a day. $20.00 every six months instead of $20.00 a month for the brand name. Same thing and much cheaper. Your vet can advise you best of course.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Could she have eaten something that was kind of stuck in her throat like hair or grass or a piece of toy?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Could she have eaten something that was kind of stuck in her throat like hair or grass or a piece of toy?


So that's the thing...I keep checking for strands of hair, maybe she's working on a hairball but nothing is there and the sound she is making is very different than I have ever heard. My neighbor was just over and said she sounded wheezy.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Suki has esophageal issues, often inflammed but has never made this retching noise. 
Whereas she just had major surgery a 3 weeks ago, I'm more worried about pneumonia but maybe too much time has passed for that to happen, idk what to think.
She just started doing it again but nothing like during the night where it was nonstop.
I'll keep watch for the day and maybe head to the ER if it continues to get worse.
I wonder if I should attemp giving her allergy medicine or could that make it worse if it's her trachea?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope she is OK. I know tomorrow can't come soon enough for you.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I would hold off on any new meds if I were you, especially since she has had other medical problems. Allergies may not even be the issue and usually don't help right away anyways. Zyrtec is very safe but may not even be needed and is best used on the advise of a vet. 
I would keep an eye on her and use your best judgement as to whether to see an emergency vet or wait and see the regular vet. Your with her so only you can see and especially hear what's going on.

I see this post has over 2000 views in only a few hours. That Facebook post seems to have stirred up some interest in this site.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I couldn’t wait until tomorrow, so we are sitting in the ER at the moment.
Stay tuned for dx!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> It could be so many different things - from nothing like pollen or dust, something that could be chronic trachea, to something serious - heart issues. i think i would watch her today and make an appointment for the morning - given she is doing better. But if she starts to show issues again take her to the ER. Your vet would have more background info that could help with a dx.


Joanne, I agree with what Walter is thinking. 

I just want to share that when Snowball had his heart attack ... during the initial check by the ER doctor ... and before the doctor took Snowball back for x-rays, etc. the doctor said it sounded like it could be a respiratory infection. However, within minutes, the cardiologist came back into the examining room to let us know Snowball had a very serious heart attack and was on oxygen in ICU.

So, if it were me ... and, if you feel there is any doubt, I would have it checked out sooner than later. Earlier that night, Snowball was in the regular vet office to have blood drawn for a planned dental. At that time, just hours earlier ... and before ending up in the ER ... I told the doctor on duty, and the medical staff, and Felix ... that Snowball’s breathing was probably off ... and, not just because of being nervous in the vet’s office! So, Snowball came home and his breathing did not settle down. I called the ER and they said to bring him into ASAP! I still feel so bad because I am the one who knows when something is not right with Snowball. I was told later that I saved Snowball’s life ... but, that doesn’t help me wonder now if I should have insisted earlier on that night ... when his breathing was off ... to insist to have him checked out further,

But, Joanne, I just know, you will know, if you should take Suki in today. You are always on top of things and I have always trusted your feedback and advice.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Joanne, I didn’t catch your post until after I sent mine. So, I will be checking in for an update. Hopefully, it is nothing serious.

On another note, I owe you a response to your PM (from several days ago). In the meantime ... thank you, and, I will be in touch soon.

Again, I hope Suki is okay. Sending lots of hugs to both you and Suki.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, just a thought---contact Pat---her Ava had similar issues a year or so back after surgery. 
Sending love to you both.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope the issue is minor.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Waiting for update...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

They are taking chest X-rays now and will try to get her trachea but collapsing trachea can be missed if not collapsing at the time X-ray is taking. 
I took a video of her to show them. It sounds a tiny bit like Kennel cough the ER doc said but where she doesn’t go to daycare or to groomers, that’s less of a chance but possible.
I will know shortly.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think trachea issues are really common and can be scary but managed.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

All I can say is "Thank God I took a video, otherwise I look like the crazy hypochondriac dog lady."

X-rays showed no pneumonia or esophageal foreign bodies.
They think Suki has allergic bronchitis(more likely) or Kennel cough.
Other considerations is early pneumonia, inflamed trachea secondary to inhaled irritant.
I am to give baby Benadryl and watch.
If she doesn't get better or continues to get worse, they recommend to repeat X-rays and a tracheal wash.

She didn't cough once while there and doesn't that figure! As soon as she walked thru my door, her coughing fit began, so I'm running all my air purifiers as I type this.

At least I can sleep tonight knowing she's okay. The peace of mind is worth a million, even though I look like a crazy.
Thank you to all for your love and support and great advice and suggestions. It means a lot 💕


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This sounds so familiar to me! Sissy sounded horrible til I took her in. Thank God she had a video. It really is hard when it comes to the trachea. My last boy Rocco had a collapsing trace and was fine til I boarded him and he got kennel cough. Hang in there, it could take care of it's self.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> This sounds so familiar to me! Sissy sounded horrible til I took her in. Thank God she had a video. It really is hard when it comes to the trachea. My last boy Rocco had a collapsing trace and was fine til I boarded him and he got kennel cough. Hang in there, it could take care of it's self.


They are worse than kids...at least I could tell my daughter to play up her symptoms and she listened...these little stinkers can really make you look crazy, which is why I took the video. I have to protect myself anyway I can, lol.

Yes...I'm hoping whatever it is will run its course. I really don't want to put her under again for more testing.

If only she would fake being fine while home with me, so I'm not to worry.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok...so I'm most certain it's Kennel cough.
Suki went from nonstop coughing and retching to sooo much better today. She's only coughed 3 1 minute long episodes only 4x tonight...that is a huge difference from yesterday.

Kathleen watched my video and said it looked like her Bunny when she had it, just not so constant, my vet said she was 99% positive from watching the same video, the ER wasn't sure.
Being that she seems to be turning the corner for the better...I dx her with full blown Kennel cough.

Lets hope for the best that my other two don't come down with it 🙏🏻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our Stormie had KC eons ago---he got it in the kennel when the had quarrantine in the UK. It was awful. I sure hope it keeps getting better, Joanne. That was much quicker (if she has turned the corner) than most cases I have seen.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Our Stormie had KC eons ago---he got it in the kennel when the had quarrantine in the UK. It was awful. I sure hope it keeps getting better, Joanne. That was much quicker (if she has turned the corner) than most cases I have seen.


Well...when I say "turned the corner " doesn't mean she isn't sick...just not as bad as 2 days ago. She's still not well, not even close. If I compare tonight to two nights ago...she's turned a corner, imo.
I try to look for any improvement and focus on that positive energy. If she hadn't started showing improvement by tonight, I would be really worrying. She's quiet...I will take it!

As for duration and symptoms of KC, not all dogs are the same. My vet said that some might cough a little bit and just for a day or two, others weeks, some months. Some coughs are mild, others, like Suki's can be pretty intense.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So you think she picked it up at the groomers?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> So you think she picked it up at the groomers?


No doubt...no other place. She was there a week ago Sunday. That's the only place she's been where she could have caught it.
I'm still baffled by my other two, especially Lacie who has such a weak immune system that they are not showing signs. 
Maybe Lacie is stronger than I thought.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> No doubt...no other place. She was there a week ago Sunday. That's the only place she's been where she could have caught it.
> I'm still baffled by my other two, especially Lacie who has such a weak immune system that they are not showing signs.
> Maybe Lacie is stronger than I thought.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
They just like to keep us alert, Joanne! :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Joanne, can your girls tolerate diffused essential oils (animal safe, of course)? If so or if you want to try, check out Dr. Melissa Shelton's Animaleo line (animaleo.info). She's a veterinarian who wanted to use oils but didn't trust the sources or quality control of the commercially available brands, so she started doing her own research and now has her own line. A lot of her blends boost overall immunity as well as are targeted at specific issues. My holistic veterinarian recommended them to address Sweetness' recurring UTIs and support Tessa's GI health. I absolutely love them! She has a blend that I diffuse at night for upper respiratory health that might help with the kennel cough.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Joanne, can your girls tolerate diffused essential oils (animal safe, of course)? If so or if you want to try, check out Dr. Melissa Shelton's Animaleo line (animaleo.info). She's a veterinarian who wanted to use oils but didn't trust the sources or quality control of the commercially available brands, so she started doing her own research and now has her own line. A lot of her blends boost overall immunity as well as are targeted at specific issues. My holistic veterinarian recommended them to address Sweetness' recurring UTIs and support Tessa's GI health. I absolutely love them! She has a blend that I diffuse at night for upper respiratory health that might help with the kennel cough.


Thanks Maggie! i just went to the website and "wow...so many great oils!" Too much to look at now but when I get home from work tonight, I'll place an order to try. Thank you for this! It can't hurt trying, especially the immune boost for maintenance.

My dog walker owns an essential oil place, not animal safe. I know for myself, the few I've used when feeling like I'm getting sick has really helped, if not kicked the virus right out of me. I'll be curious to see the benefits using the animal safe oils.

Again, thank you very much!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Maggie! i just went to the website and "wow...so many great oils!" Too much to look at now but when I get home from work tonight, I'll place an order to try. Thank you for this! It can't hurt trying, especially the immune boost for maintenance.
> 
> My dog walker owns an essential oil place, not animal safe. I know for myself, the few I've used when feeling like I'm getting sick has really helped, if not kicked the virus right out of me. I'll be curious to see the benefits using the animal safe oils.
> 
> Again, thank you very much!


I’ve found that I feel better when diffusing the Open Air (respiratory allergies) and GI Goe (digestive issues). I’ve also been using Any-Itis myself and swear by it!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I’ve found that I feel better when diffusing the Open Air (respiratory allergies) and GI Goe (digestive issues). I’ve also been using Any-Itis myself and swear by it!


Ok...I'm glad you mentioned which ones you use because I was just going thru their site and there are so many different ones~ I would need a PH.D. to figure out which ones are best.
I don't see anything about them selling diffusers...did you get yours from there?

The oils I have for myself are to be applied to lymph nodes, not diffused and boy...they work great!!
Im anxious to try oils for my girls because supplementing them with all the different AE can be overkill sometimes, at least in my experience.

Edit: never mind about the diffusers...I found them on the site!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

maddysmom said:


> Ok...I'm glad you mentioned which ones you use because I was just going thru their site and there are so many different ones~ I would need a PH.D. to figure out which ones are best.
> I don't see anything about them selling diffusers...did you get yours from there?
> 
> The oils I have for myself are to be applied to lymph nodes, not diffused and boy...they work great!!
> ...



I saw your edit but I also have gotten UR Power diffusers on Amazon. I have two in different parts of the house.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I saw your edit but I also have gotten UR Power diffusers on Amazon. I have two in different parts of the house.


I ended up ordering the UR Power from Amazon. I'm soo excited!!
THANKYOU!


----------

